# Facebook App killing my battery



## gchahinian (Jun 10, 2011)

I just realized now that my fb app is destroying my battery...my phones been off the charger for only 5 hours today so far and FB has been using my GPS signal for 45 minutes of that time? Does that make sense to anyone?

Sent from my Droid Bionic using the Premium RootzWiki Forum App


----------



## MongooseHelix (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't use the facebook app myself but from what I've heard, the 1.7.0 and 1.7.1 are draining lots of people's batteries. Wake-locks and gps staying on like you said. I'd say uninstalling it and then finding a v1.6.4 apk is your best bet for now. That or trying out friendcaster.


----------



## gchahinian (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, I'm on it

Sent from my Droid Bionic using the Premium RootzWiki Forum App


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

It was destroying my battery also. Uninstalled and picked up friend caster.


----------



## repilce (Oct 2, 2011)

I use the latest facebook app on my VZW fassy (PWGB/Leankernel) just fine with battery (only charge nightly) ... go into settings and change "update frequency" or whatever to NEVER and you will still get push notifications for your widget, and the rest of data will only be updated when you open the main app.


----------

